# extractor dadant



## Moses (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Yall
Just wanted to get some opinions on a dadant extractor model # M00440 ,marketed as a 20 frame extractor but literature says you can put in 36 small frames,I called the home office,they were very nice and said yes it will work or they wouldnt have it in their catalog but also said they didnt know anyone who had actually tried it.
Has anyone tried this and how well did it perform.
Thanks in advance


----------



## DRJCKB (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Moses,

I have looked at that one, too... why did you chose to go with Dadant versus Maxant? or some other manufacturer? 

I am trying to decided whether to go with the Maxant 1400-P (10 deep/ 20 mediums, shallows) or possibly the Dadant M00440. The prices are within a couple hundred bucks of each other.

I am looking for a quality extractor that will last a long time







The capacity is pretty flexible for me.

Any suggestions for me in your research?

Thanks,

D in the burgh


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

The dadant 20 frame extractors are nice. I have been around an older one and you can pack it full of frames with out any problems.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I have an older one as well. It works like a champ.


----------



## Moses (Mar 31, 2005)

My question is can you add the additional 16 frames without them causing a problem when the extractor starts spinning.
Walter T. Kellys has a 12 frame that has slots to accomidate 21 small frames for less money ,the dadant only has slots for 20 frames but they say you can put the additional frames in between the slots.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If you need a 36 frame extractor I'd go with a 36 frame extractor. If you want to be able to put more in, folks here and a long time beekeeping company say that you can, so go with that.

I have a used Dadant 12 frame. I have put an odd frame in between others and the unit worked well. I (and you) have control over the extractor when it starts spinning and have control over problems. Start too fast and you will have a problem no matter what size you have or how many frames you put in.

Maxant vs Dadant? I got to see Dadant run, got to use a Dadant, and Dadant folks were helpful in getting extra parts. I've heard Maxant only makes to order. Maxant charges for the catalog, I've never seen one in use.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

There is room for the additional frames if they are short frames. Mediums might fit but I haven't tried it. They just drop in between the rests.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

The Dadant 20 frame radial is for 20 DEEP frames max. You may place up to 36 MEDIUM frames in the extractor if you like, maintaining a ballance in the placement as you would with any radial. I have an older Dadant, ac motor driven with a wing nut adjusted clutch for speed control. It is about 20 years old and runs like a champ. I have made two modifications to it. Made a ss. shield inverted cup mounted on shaft to keep water off lower bearing assembly when I hose it out to clean. The other was, mounted an up to 30 min. electric timer switch to cut off motor. 
Walt


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I have a Dadant 20 frame in use.I usually put more than 20 in.You can put in 20 deeps AND some mediums ,but you may have to replace a bearing if you overload it constantly with heavy combs(I did) .My average load would be 28 mediums.
I have an older Maxant (sitting under a tree)that holds 20 mediums.It had drive belts and friction disc speed control that was a pain.Dont know what the new ones have.The new Dadant has a small knob that controls the direct drive motors speed.Its easy to advance the speed as fast or slow as you want.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

My old Dadant has the slip clutch like Walt's. It is nice a smooth, no problem at all to control.


----------



## rkwool01 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Extractor Dadant*

Walt McBride:

Back in September 2006, before joining the forum, I had copied one posting on "Extractor Dadant" for future info. Your two modifications are good ones. Especially the one on adding a SS inverted cup over the lower bearing to the reel to protect it from water when washing out the extractor. In rebuilding two 20 Frame Dadant extractors, both lower steel bearings had rusted out even though they were sealed bearings. I plan to replace these bearings with SS sealed bearings and add a SS inverted cup over the bearing (with a SS washer spacer above and below the cup) to shield it from water during extractor cleaning. A 5 oz SS Coop Cup used in wired bird cages for food or water works great. A good source is WWW.sanctuarysupplies.com catalog part number CCUP5OZ. I was going to use my wife's SS measuring cup, but that didn't happen. Thanks again for your modification tips.

RKWOOL01
(Kent) 



Walt McBride said:


> The Dadant 20 frame radial is for 20 DEEP frames max. You may place up to 36 MEDIUM frames in the extractor if you like, maintaining a ballance in the placement as you would with any radial. I have an older Dadant, ac motor driven with a wing nut adjusted clutch for speed control. It is about 20 years old and runs like a champ. I have made two modifications to it. Made a ss. shield inverted cup mounted on shaft to keep water off lower bearing assembly when I hose it out to clean. The other was, mounted an up to 30 min. electric timer switch to cut off motor.
> Walt


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

nursebee said:


> I've heard Maxant only makes to order. Maxant charges for the catalog, I've never seen one in use.


I know this is a very old thread, but I wanted to let everyone know we dont make to order. We have plenty of items in stock, and are in production of large quantity's of extractors, and so forth. Catalogs are free, so is the website !!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

loggermike, is that a stainless steel maxant? send it this way and I'll put it to good use


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Its a syrup mixing machine now. But it was great little extractor in its day.


----------

